# Débutant : créer un script (postflight)



## Pulsanim (19 Mars 2007)

Bonjour

Ma question va peut-être vous surprendre. Je suis tout nouveau en dev sous mac.
Je réalise un package et j'aimerais créer un script postflight pour lancer mon application. Je connais le code mais je ne sais pas comment créer mon script (la page sur laquelle je vais mettre mon code) ni quelle extension lui donner.

Merci pour toute réponse


----------



## sam75018 (27 Mars 2007)

Pulsanim a dit:


> Je connais le code mais je ne sais pas comment créer mon script (la page sur laquelle je vais mettre mon code) ni quelle extension lui donner.




Tu peux par exemple utiliser des scripts shell pour les différentes étapes de l'installer.

Le script peut par exemple aller lancer un démon en fin d'install, ou supprimer des fichiers (pour un désinstalleur)

Exemple de contenu de script.sh :

#!/bin/sh

if [-f "/usr/bin/mytool"]; then
   rm  "/usr/bin/mytool"
fi

On peut donc potentiellement appeler n'importe quel éxécutable...
Attention, le script a les droits de l'installer, cela dépend donc des droits demandés (administrateur, root... ou simple user).

S.


----------

